
The Back Story of Meerkat: A Side Project That Took Off - prostoalex
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2015/03/04/the-back-story-of-meerkat-a-side-project-that-took-off/
======
dlu
Meerkat has gotten ridiculously popular. I think it and Magic are in some
competition for 2015's "Accidental Startup that came out of nowhere"

Very interesting seeing feeds from today's Apple Watch event. I can't help but
think Meerkat is what uStream mobile should have been all along

------
akhilcacharya
Does anybody know what Meerkat's stack is? I'm curious as to see how they're
handling streaming video from thousands of people at a time.

